# Nettex Itch Stop Salve



## els (7 July 2007)

Has anyone used this to control sweet itch &amp; was it any good?
Thanks!


----------



## amzy (7 July 2007)

Yes, it does seem quite good but we found a huge difference with the sweet itch after feeding a teaspoon of marmite everyday.


----------



## els (7 July 2007)

Sounds like a cheaper solution - do you just mix it with water &amp; then add to feed?
Mind you, knowing my horse, he'd probably just eat it straight from the spoon!


----------



## amzy (7 July 2007)

I just add it to some damp feed and mix it in. It's also stopped my other pony scratching his tail on the wall when he's tied up in the yard, I really do think it makes a lot of difference. Give it about a week or so to start working.


----------



## Jackie_L (7 July 2007)

I've tried Marmite and Stop itch salve and every other sweet itch product on the market included the trial of the vaccine and bad news im afraid non of it worked!! for my horse anyway!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





The best thing that i have found is the Boett blanket and a strong deet fly repelent on the bits not covered and avoid times out when midges are bad.

My poor boy cant be ridden anymore its such a horrible disorder.


----------



## NoodleDoodle (7 July 2007)

On the Shetland Pony Web website, we've been discussing sweet itch which can be bad on the little ones.  I've tried, and so have others, and had success with Benzyl Benzoate, which is for humans (deals with scabies - nice!).  Difficult to get hold of - Tesco pharmacies can get it in for you if they don't have any.  I've found it at my local independent chemist.  Just dab it on (not too frequently - every other day).  I use it in my big horses' ears, to help with the midgy bites they get, and it works.

One of the mainstream brand De-Itch products actually contains it, so the neat stuff is much more effective.


----------



## Nari (7 July 2007)

I've found it really good on the bits his rug doesn't cover. I've dabbed it on acouple of horsefly bites on me &amp; it's definately very soothing &amp; reduces the swelling


----------



## flyingfeet (7 July 2007)

I use a program of itch stop and sudocream / metanium on my horse's sheath, as its the only part of him not covered up!

This and brewers yeast has really worked and when I compete no one can believe he has sweat itch. 

I keep him out 24/7 electric fenced, so he cannot damage himself rubbing.


----------



## BananamanUK (7 July 2007)

I use it in combination with a Boett on my old mare as she's got pretty chronic sweet itch

Like a few other people on here, I've tried pretty much every other product on the market and most of them are a waste of money as far as I'm concerned.
I've just found that this stuff seems to sooth and cool her skin so she stops itching.  I use it just along her belly, from the girth area all the way back to between her back legs.

I don't ride her anymore, so luckily she can keep the Boett on 24x7 this time of year.


----------

